

Bored in Barcelona - yellowbox

I'm currently working remotely for a company based out of the U.S. but I'm bored!! Anyone in Barcelona? Is there a startup scene? I just moved into the city about a week ago.
======
andree
Howdy, welcome! sure thing there is. Get in touch: @andreehuk

